

Woody Harrelson takes a beating in Reddit Q&A - danso
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/p9a1v/im_woody_harrelson_ama/

======
aorshan
This is just an embarrassment. A clear sign of someone not understanding their
audience or its motivations.

